# Marks bait



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

As always, thanks for the deal Mark!


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

And he still has a stockpile of ice gear. By far the best bait shop around.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

He gave me a good deal on the floatation suit I bought. Am thinking of a flip over shelter this year and he will be the first place I check.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

3 years ago my wife went to him for a large ice shanty to accommodate my kids..he gave her a great deal even though she has no clue what she was looking for....I will always go out of my way to give him my business.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Good selection of Muskie and Bass lures too. Highly recommended!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

He was the only one who put the effort forward to order me some special baits I wanted for trolling. Totally above and beyond what he needed to do but he did it without hesitation!! Top notch in my book!!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

One of the best local shops around.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I always love going there, I have to go at least once a year. Being in central Ohio it's a long ride but well worth it. Has the best inventory around.


----------

